# Penis size visual comparison



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

wanna see how your cock stacks up go here some ppl so insecure you can compare yourself here you might be shocked how you mog so many penises






The Visualiser - The Cock Comparison site


Compare your penis/cock size and shape with the visualiser - create a visual representation of your penis, then see how you compare!




thevisualiser.net


----------



## Enlil (Jan 30, 2020)

gay shit


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Enlil said:


> gay shit




250 × 250


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> wanna see how your cock stacks up go here some ppl so insecure you can compare yourself here you might be shocked how you mog so many penises
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm 7.5 5.5 so I'm not big but I'm not medium I'm super medium


----------



## Over (Jan 30, 2020)

I am a fucking dicklet jesus christ its beyond over I got literally nothing going for myself.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Over said:


> I am a fucking dicklet jesus christ its beyond over I got literally nothing going for myself.


how big is it


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 30, 2020)

Over said:


> I am a fucking dicklet jesus christ its beyond over I got literally nothing going for myself.


same here total pathetic excuse for a man


----------



## Over (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> how big is it


6" and girth 5" I am coping that during sexual arousal with naked woman it's even bigger for every man


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Over said:


> 6" and girth 5" I am coping that during sexual arousal with naked woman it's even bigger for every man


oof thats not below atleast and actually ive heard its smller sometimes during sex when ur virgin cause of nervousness


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Over said:


> 6" and girth 5" I am coping that during sexual arousal with naked woman it's even bigger for every man


6x5 mogs nearly 75% of men


----------



## Over (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> oof thats not below atleast and actually ive heard its smller sometimes during sex when ur virgin cause of nervousness


When I give it 5 days break from fapping my dick is so hard that I could use it as anvil tbh if I had naked woman in front of me and she touches my balls and dickus I am sure I'd get biggest erection in my life


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> 6x5 mogs nearly 75% of men


i have 7x5.5 and feel small


----------



## Jimsonbobson505 (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i have 7x5.5 and feel small


Porn affects your reality


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i have 7x5.5 and feel small


i don't care about how you feel

i care about stats made up from scientific research

also stop watching so much porn

also are you a virgin?


----------



## Over (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> 6x5 mogs nearly 75% of men


Compare it with women's ideal size it's insane how can someone have that fat dick like 6inch girth I am dicklet compared to women's ideal size.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> i don't care about how you feel
> 
> i care about stats made up from scientific research
> 
> ...


i dont watch porn i look up "hot girl pussy" on google and yee im virgin my parents have me not aloud to leacve house or go to school


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> "hot girl pussy"


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i dont watch porn i look up "hot girl pussy" on google and yee im virgin my parents have me not aloud to leacve house or go to school


My parents would kick me out of the house if they knew I was having premarital sex, which I'm obviously not lel.


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Gazzamogga said:


> View attachment 249605


name?


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> name?


"You'll never have me"


----------



## goodlooks321 (Jan 30, 2020)

7.5 inches if haven't wanked in a week - normally 6.5 - 7 inches. Weird how much difference half an inch makes....


----------



## Swolepenisman (Jan 30, 2020)

Catawampus said:


> "You'll never have me"


i could smash her fr ded srs


----------



## Gazzamogga (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> name?


no idea


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 30, 2020)

Over said:


> 6" and girth 5" I am coping that during sexual arousal with naked woman it's even bigger for every man


Bone pressed?


----------



## Over (Jan 30, 2020)

TraumatisedOgre said:


> Bone pressed?


Yes it's over I am legit dicklet it's all over for me JFL


----------



## Catawampus (Jan 30, 2020)

Swolepenisman said:


> i could smash her fr ded srs


Mirin


----------



## Deleted member 2403 (Jan 30, 2020)

Over said:


> Yes it's over I am legit dicklet it's all over for me JFL


I was scared someone who said they’re a dicklet, mogged me. I’m also 6 inches bone pressed and 5 inch girth, exact same as you lmao jfl. It’s over for me too boyo


----------



## lookismfugee (Jan 30, 2020)

dope rush


----------

